# help with habanos



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

Question;; can any of you veterans recommend which habano is the fullest strongest flavor? I am lookink for something similar to a padron in body and flavor.. thanx


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Where to start...  
Bolivar and Partagas make some of the most widely accepted "stronger" cigars, although Montecristo and others can pack a punch.
If you can give us any sticks you[ve tried previously to steer you in the right direction, it would make this much easier & more accurate.
As far as matching Padron in flavor, there are currently no maduro Habanos in production, although they're in the works.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

not sure that you'll find anything like a padron when it comes to flavor
the boli's are quite strong and flavorful though


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

First brand that comes to my mind is Bolivar.


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

o.k. smokes i have tried, parta..petit corona especial.....,bolivar belicosos.....,monte #2,#4,....boli tubo #2.........., parti series p #2


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I'd agree that the Boli. line overall is pretty strong...and good!!!

Also the Romeo y Julieta Cazadores fit this profile for me.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Try the Bolivar Royal Corona and Petit Corona. Also, if you like Partagas, the Corona and Serie D. No. 4 as well. The bigger guys in those brands are also good, Bolivar Coronas Gigantes and Partagas Lusi.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Blake Lockhart said:


> I'd agree that the Boli. line overall is pretty strong...and good!!!
> 
> Also the Romeo y Julieta Cazadores fit this profile for me.


:tpd: Two great selections.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Keep in mind that there is a large difference between "strong" and "full bodied". If I'm reading your description right you're looking for something more "full bodied" correct?


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

yes ...full bodied ...thanx for clarifying that for me


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

beamish said:


> yes ...full bodied ...thanx for clarifying that for me


Go with a Bolivar Inmensa, very full bodied and very good .


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

beamish said:


> yes ...full bodied ...thanx for clarifying that for me


Ok that's what I thought since you were referencing the Padron in your initial post.

Sean is correct in that you will find the type of full-bodied flavor and depth in many of the Bolivar cigars. I'm also going to recommend the Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro which I consider Medium to full bodied. Excellent flavors with rich complexity found even in the younger ones.

In truth there are so many different lines that have awesome smokes that one would consider full-bodied.... SLR, certain Punch's and RyJ's etc


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Ooo, also wanted to add you might want to check out the newest addition to the Trinidad line the Robusto Extra. Word on the street is that these are rich, smooth, complex, and damn tasty.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Punch SS 1 and 2.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Blake Lockhart said:


> Also the Romeo y Julieta Cazadores fit this profile for me.


Ooohh! Also it's little brother, the R&J Mille Fleurs.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Try a Punch Royal Selection 12. A great heavy-bodied PC IMHO.


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

audio1der said:


> Where to start...
> Bolivar and Partagas make some of the most widely accepted "stronger" cigars, although Montecristo and others can pack a punch.
> If you can give us any sticks you[ve tried previously to steer you in the right direction, it would make this much easier & more accurate.
> As far as matching Padron in flavor, there are currently no maduro Habanos in production, although they're in the works.


Audio1der, can you, or anybody shed some light on what you know about the Maduro Habanos in production? I haven't heard. thx.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

2002 Punch SS#2. Probably one of the strongest cigar I've tried so far. In fact, majority of the 02 cigars I've tried is on a little stronger than other vintages I've tried.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> 2002 Punch SS#2. Probably one of the strongest cigar I've tried so far. In fact, majority of the 02 cigars I've tried is on a little stronger than other vintages I've tried.


I have a couple of these that I haven't tried yet.
Are you referring to strong flavor or nic kick?


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

If you're looking for great "holy crap" strength look at the Partagas Serie P No.2, or another Partagas. They make the strongest blends. Bolivar, Montes, and Cohibas follow after.


----------



## habanaman (Feb 11, 2006)

Weel now the most power cigars produced in havana is p2 partagàs...You can try also bolivar belicosos finos!!!

Angelo


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Punch Monarchs if you can find them. RASS, Bolivar RC's from 06 are fantastic, PLPC's, or anything Monte IMHO. The MC2 and MC3 are great!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Stonato~ said:


> Audio1der, can you, or anybody shed some light on what you know about the Maduro Habanos in production? I haven't heard. thx.


To the Cubans, there is no such thing as Maduro Wraper that's used i Production.

The only "Maduro" they recognize is Connecticut Broadleaf, which they don't use.

The darker wrappers that they do use are the "limited Edition" wrappers (referredto as EL or sometimes as LE wrappers, depending if you pronounce it in Spanish -- Limitada Edition -- or English). They are basically Habano 2000 wrappers that werew fermentd in maduro fashion so as to be darker, nuttier, and a bir stronger. The corresponding blend of the cigar has also been tweaked in order to deliver a different taste profile.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

MoTheMan said:


> To the Cubans, there is no such thing as Maduro Wraper that's used i Production.
> 
> The only "Maduro" they recognize is Connecticut Broadleaf, which they don't use.
> 
> The darker wrappers that they do use are the "limited Edition" wrappers (referredto as EL or sometimes as LE wrappers, depending if you pronounce it in Spanish -- Limitada Edition -- or English). They are basically Habano 2000 wrappers that werew fermentd in maduro fashion so as to be darker, nuttier, and a bir stronger. The corresponding blend of the cigar has also been tweaked in order to deliver a different taste profile.


what about the new cohiba maduros?
though not as dark as non-cuban maduros, habanos is calling them maduros


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

LiteHedded said:


> what about the new cohiba maduros?
> though not as dark as non-cuban maduros, habanos is calling them maduros


My bad! Forgot about those.

Although I haven't seen any available yet . . . and I really don't know what kind of leaf they're using for the wrapper.

Time for a little research.


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

MoTheMan said:


> My bad! Forgot about those.
> 
> Although I haven't seen any available yet . . . and I really don't know what kind of leaf they're using for the wrapper.
> 
> Time for a little research.


Interesting. Thanks guys. I'll dig around as well for info but let me know what you find. The times they are a changin'.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

The new Cohiba line will have 4 year aged wrappers and will cost $$$$$


----------



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

Navydoc said:


> The new Cohiba line will have 4 year aged wrappers and will cost $$$$$


Are we talking more than Esplendidos and Sig VI?

I was kind of intruiged by these... but certainly not at that price point.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

LiteHedded said:


> what about the new cohiba maduros?
> though not as dark as non-cuban maduros, habanos is calling them maduros


Thank you; those are what I was referring to. They will be lighter than we are used to seeing, but supposedly "all natural". Whatever- I won't pay for'em.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

erab said:


> Are we talking more than Esplendidos and Sig VI?
> 
> I was kind of intruiged by these... but certainly not at that price point.


They are releasing three new sizes with new names and capped with pigtails. Sizes are around 52x5 1/2, 52x4 1/2, and 40x4 1/3.


----------



## fugwumpy-cl (Sep 14, 2005)

Here's some additional Cohiba maduro info I dug up from another site........

Reyes
Secretos
40 x 110 mm
Parejo
BN 25 & 10's

Mágicos
Mágicos
52 x 115 mm
Parejo
BN 25 & 10's

Estupendos
Genios
52 x 140 mm
Parejo
BN 25 & 10's

The two on the right in this photo appear to be scaled versions of each other.


----------

